# tunnelling company during WW'S



## sailoraye123 (10 Feb 2018)

I'm looking for more info on military history and traditions. Recently a WO came and talked to us about the world wars and how they had tunnelling companies or sappers, he was talking about how these men dug under the trenches put explosives under the enemy and blew it up, but he mentioned how these guys would eat or drink upside down or something along those lines and these traditions are still with held to this day to honour the fallen sappers... if anybody can give me the whole tradition or redirect me to the appropriate spot i'd love to learn more about this tradition


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Feb 2018)

Google is your friend. Lots of books to purchase or request from your library.

Here is some other info:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zggykqt

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-13630203

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2092768/Never-seen-images-Birdsong-tunnels-dug-British-pit-workers-undermine-German-lines-First-World-War.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc9s3ZMYIec    The Somme Secret Tunnel Wars BBC full documentary 2013 - 59 minutes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S88vie0eCnA     The Underground War - Part 1 of 2 (World War 1 Documentary) | Timeline

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z08fLU5a6sc      The Underground War - Part 2 of 2 (World War 1 Documentary) | Timeline


----------



## sailoraye123 (12 Feb 2018)

Thanks rifleman, I'm just trying to get the tradition the engineers do to honour the sappers from the world wars at mess functions intheir memory


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Feb 2018)

I have an excellent book that discusses a portion of the Tunneling war:

https://books.google.ca/books/about/Beneath_Flanders_Fields.html?id=wLZjfmkh3jYC&source=kp_cover&redir_esc=y







There is also a pretty good movie called "Beneath Hill 60" which you can find on Youtube and in other spots that talks about some Aussie tunnel troops.

There are war diaries available as well.  I suggest google, and go from there.

Hope this helps.

NS


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Feb 2018)

sailoraye123 said:
			
		

> Thanks rifleman, I'm just trying to get the tradition the engineers do to honour the sappers from the world wars at mess functions intheir memory



It sounds like you’re referring to the “Pukka Sapper” ritual. It is invoked when a non sapper member is to be recognized for significant contribution to the effectiveness of the Corps. Basically an Honorary Sapper ceremony. Other than in the officers mess, which is akin to an old school European Masonic temple in it’s weird rituals and goings on to me, sappers don’t typically flip upside down and guzzle a pint very often.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Feb 2018)

Actually I'm a "pukka sapper." In 1965 I did an attachment to 4 Field Squadron in Germany for a few months. Very interesting, and some very impressive NCOs.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Feb 2018)

Similar to "greasing the Gun"?


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Feb 2018)

Standing on one's head, supported by tipsy sappers, drink a beer and that entails making beer flow uphill.


----------

